# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Fierake #6

## [Perla]

Pershendetje te gjitheve ! Sofra e re #6 sapo nisi . 

Nje falenderim per te gjithe ju fierak qe nuk harroni te na pershendesni ,si dhe mysafiret e qytetit..

Mirese vini, te mirepritur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Mirë se të gjeta.

Mos bëni shumë rrëmujë e zhurmë se më keni përqark.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albmaster

Pershendetje Sofres se re dhe sa me pak njerez te padeshiruar brenda saj...

----------


## [Perla]

Pershendetje per Clayn dhe per Albmaster  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Pershendetje [Perla] .. 

Edhe gjith fieraket e forumit.

----------


## [Perla]

U çfare surprize !  Prsh Apollyon, nuk ishe dukur ndonjehere nga anet tona , Mirese vjen !

Per tju qerasur te treve :

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Hello Fieri!Si ndytheni?Perla,filloj plazhi andej apo jo?Me bej nje squillo kur te jet cdo gje ok )

Tjeta!*

----------


## [Perla]

Maj bejbi, ku je tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :ngerdheshje:  M'ka marr madhi  :ngerdheshje: 

Sezoni filloi, po nuk na vehet ne plazh pa ty, si tja bejme  :i ngrysur:  :Pp

Ti ç'me thua?

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Dhe mua me ka marr malli qum Une sh mire,si ne dh`e te huaj 

Hmmmm,si do ja bejm thot,po do e gjejm nje zgjidhje,do dergoj ndonje clon qe ketej dhe ja u zgjidhen gjerat 

Ca thuhet nga Fieri?Aaaaaiiiii sa shume me mungojne ca budalliqe nga rinia ime aty...*

----------


## [Perla]

Je qe je, bej shume clone e shperndaji ne shume destinacione  :shkelje syri: 

Fieri mire eshte , rritet , ashtu si e le do e gjesh  :ngerdheshje: 

Ahhh rinia jote thuaj, u plake me rafte pika u plake. Degjo, ditelindjen do e besh ne atdhe se nuk shpeton dot, more vesh, s'mora thuaj  :perqeshje:

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*HoHoHoHo po ti dryq ku e mban mend dtl time,te rafte nje yll nga qielli mu ne ball inchala ))

Ika tani si ashtu e do puna....:P

Puc2puc dhe shume hugs per Fierin*

----------


## [Perla]

E mbaj mend si jo  :buzeqeshje:  Ciao bello. Kiss

----------


## fier_brainstorm

*Pershendetje Fierakeve kudo qe ndodhen kemi qene jemi dhe do te jemi njesha....*
Ja dhe nje pamje e skyline-it  te Fierit....

----------


## DEA27

A Kam Ndonje Patriote Une Qe Jeton Ne Londer Se Kerkund Skam Takuar Nga Viset E Mia! Let Me Know Guys And Gals!

----------


## fier_brainstorm

foto te tjera

----------


## fier_brainstorm



----------


## fier_brainstorm



----------


## pranvera bica

> *Pershendetje Fierakeve kudo qe ndodhen kemi qene jemi dhe do te jemi njesha....*
> Ja dhe nje pamje e skyline-it  te Fierit....


Sa i bukur Fieri.Ashtu ka dhe sofren,pershendetje.

----------


## pranvera bica

> U çfare surprize !  Prsh Apollyon, nuk ishe dukur ndonjehere nga anet tona , Mirese vjen !
> 
> Per tju qerasur te treve :


Perla!Po mua me harrove?Urime per sofren dhe ia vlen te shijosh gotat e tua qe shkelqejne si Perla... Pranvera. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albmaster

> Pershendetje per Clayn dhe per Albmaster



[Perla] sme pelqejne mireseardhjet me  popullin......

Albmaster is *Unico*@commerciale.toora.it  * Vivere Senza Confini

Mbaje parasysh per here tjeter...  :buzeqeshje:

----------

